# OH MY GOSH!!



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

This little girl is on Petfinder. Read her background. People never cease to astonish me...

Sophia

***Update***

The link now takes you to a page that says this pet is no longer available...
Well good...I hope this means she found her forever home just in time for the holidays!
Her background story was short. It just explained that her previous owner brought her to the groomer's to be groomed so she could then have her put to sleep...because she was *tired of having dogs*!! the groomer talked the owner into leaving the *precious* little girl so the groomer could place her someplace where she could find a home.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ohhh, she is precious. I wonder how old she is. Someone grab her!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

She is so cute  
I bet someone will adopt her real soon, well I hope she will spend her christmas with her new family.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

What a sweetie. I hope she finds a really loving home.
It doesn't say how old she is, or that she can't have kids or cats or other dogs. Surely she will find a good match.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

She's really adorable...........grooming her to put her to sleep????? That's the strangest thing I think I have ever heard!!! Glad they rescued her and hope she finds her forever home soon!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh that's so sad, but thank goodness the groomer was able to convince her to surrender her for rescue. 

I'd like a few minutes with that woman...









I sure hope this darling finds a good home.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I swear, people wonder why I love my dogs so much. It's because people like that "owner" are walking around. What is wrong with this world!

I hope someone wonderful adopts that beautiful little girl.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby! I feel ill after reading that.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Poor baby! I feel ill after reading that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Me too,







. I would take her in a heartbeat, but I don't have a fenced in yard.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

She looks so sweet.







I hope she finds a home for Christmas!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> She looks so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Oops! The pet you've tried to access is no longer listed on Petfinder.com!*

*[/color]* 



<span style="color:#6666cc">I'm thinking maybe she already has...*







*</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*<span style="color:#6666cc">







Oops! The pet you've tried to access is no longer listed on Petfinder.com!

AWWW I missed out on reading her story.

Melanie
*</span>


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

> *<span style="color:#6666cc">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well good...maybe this means she found her forever home just in time for the holidays!
Her story was short. It just explained that her previous owner brought her to the groomer's to be groomed so she could be put to sleep...because she was tired of having dogs!! the groomer talked the owner into leaving the *precious* little girl so the groomer could place her somewhere that she could find a home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

People never cease to amaze (and sometimes sicken) me. The previous owner was surely crazy.









I hope the little one found the best forever home.







She deserves it after having a wacko like her previous owner.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's good if she's gone = she's going home!!!


----------

